
Pakka – The Smart, Secure Package Delivery Portal - nextpakk
http://nextpakk.com/smart-package-delivery-with-pakka-prevents-stolen-packages-and-missed-deliveries/
======
DrScump

      Wi-Fi enabled
    

What could possibly go wrong?

------
bradknowles
That's a very small slot for putting packages through.

How do you handle a box?

